# Hiring out your motorhome - Is it possible??



## 89126 (May 14, 2005)

Having just bought a new motorhome which we only use for several weeks a year, I was wondering if there was any scheme/company which would enable you to hire it out for certain periods. Obviously there are the big hire companies that charge a fortune but there must be a market for cheaper, more personal, rentals. 

Any help gratefully appreciated. 

Michael


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

try hire buddies.com

also look in the back pages of Practical motorhome magazine,there are loads of adds in there

cheers riggy


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Try hirebuddies.com Ph: 08712712071, 


Coincidence or what was just cleaing up leaflets and what one was in my hand - weird that.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Riggy,

I suppose it is possible, but I wouldn't even consider it. 

I've had mine since new ,1993, I would not even consider letting anyone borrow it, not even members of the family.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Drew said:


> I suppose it is possible, but I wouldn't even consider it.
> I've had mine since new ,1993, I would not even consider letting anyone borrow it, not even members of the family


Nor me, would you hire out your bedroom at home .. 8O


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> would you hire out your bedroom at home .. 8O


That depends.. if the misses was still in it, it may command a far greater price :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wile
How much would that be then???????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

The very thought threatens to bring on nightmares .... and our Hymer is 1996 but no way...!!! i would have to follow the "renters" on their holiday to make sure they were treating "Delilah" right!!! Renting out a NEW one.... please be very careful. Ana xx


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*Hiring out*

Hiring out our motorhome is to us unthinkable, certainly not a route along which we wish to travel.
Seek advice from someone who has hired out his vehicle before commiting yourself.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"That depends.. if the misses was still in it, it may command a far greater price"
Wile - You mean, and therefore a more desirable proposition for you? I understand entirely.

"How much would that be then???????"
Keith - no doubt that depends on the optional services you are after. Which are?

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh goodness me Michael you will have to be very careful if you hire your motorhome out. I have heard horror stories from friends who own static caravans and who have returned to find their caravans filthy and damaged. Some people will just have no respect for other peoples property and do not take the care that we do with our possessions. I am not trying to put you off but just pointing out to you the risks. I would say you would have to take a good hefty deposit from any custormers which will be non refundable in the event of any breakages or damage. For example how would you feel if someone smoked in your motorhome? If that is something you would hate, how do you ensure that people respect this? The last thing I would want is for my motorhome to return stinking of stale tobacco or with cigarette burns anywhere! I personally could never envisage hiring mine out and the thoughts of strangers using my bed or my toilet makes me cringe.

I am sure there are lots of decent people out there that would hire a motorhome and treat it with respect but how do you know until they have hired it? With friends and family at least you have some idea but with strangers it is just pot luck! It's whether you are prepared to take that risk I suppose.

Sonesta


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Wile
> How much would that be then???????
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Keith


As she is stood looking over my shoulder, I guess I best say "priceless".


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Slightly off topic, but this is how RDH at Nottingham started isn't it.

The chap was a trucker, and decided to start his own agency. The DH bit comes from "driver hire". I think his name was Raynor or something like that. Ie "Raynor Driver Hire" was the name formed for the agency.

Anyway, the story I was told by them up there, was that he purchased a motorhome, but due to work commitments with the agency he never got to use it much. So he decided to hire it out. It did well, so he purchased another and did the same.

And the rest pretty becomes history, The RDH dealership grew from there.

The driver hire side was still trading before the recent events, in fact you visited RDH's premises, the driver hire was still done from the same site as the Motorhome sales. Now its all moved and been taken over, I have no idea if the driver hire side trades or not still.

Anyway, point is..you never know where it could lead eh.. if your brave enough to trust someone in your van 

On another note, When we were at Scotland this year, we met a guy from Devon, who had hired a motorhome from a place in Inverness. It had cost him (August) just over £800 for the hire.. for the week? He commented that was quite cheap really, as usually he pays up to £1200.

When you search around on the net, that tallies with prices often found for rental..

http://tinyurl.com/73gnd


----------



## 89126 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the hire buddies link - exactly what I was looking for. 

I'm not that precious about my motorhome - If it is damaged the hirers insurance will pay. 

And RDH is a good example of what is possible. It was exactly what I was thinking. I'm sure there is a large market out there. 

Thanks again. 

Michael


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Noooo - Don't do it. We tried it last year - £100.00 per day in low season -£1250.00 deposit and an insurance policy with a £1250.00 excess covering all risks. We hired it twice and then spent near enough 16 weeks off the road waiting for parts. Broken window, broken habitation door, broken shower tray, broken cooker door, burns in carpets, burns in beds etc etc. The deposit and insurance covered all the costs, but waiting times for some parts is quite long, so you might be off the road during one of the few weeks you do plan to use it


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps try an exchange scheme with someone from abroad who has a motorhome in their country and would like to have a motorhome holiday here?


----------

